# S7-300 rollierende Fehlertabelle anlegen



## PCE-5Smp (13 Juli 2007)

Morjens SPS´ler,

Vorwort:
Habe schon ettliche S7-200ér programmiert, aber noch keine 300ér.
Die Schaltanlage ist schon betriebsfertig montiert und braucht "nur" noch mein Programm. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Abwasserpumpstation mit einer CPU314, 32DI, 16DO, 8AI, CP342-5, MD2 und einem OP77A.
Die Applikation ist schon sogut wie fertig und bei einer S7-200 wär sie auch schon in Betrieb.
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, ich hab Step7 5.2 in der Mache.

Problembeschreibung:
Der spätere Betreiber des PW´s wünscht einen Fehlerspeicher mit min. 100 zuspeichernden aufeinanderfolgender Fehler mit Zeitstempel, wobei der Fehlerspeicher rollieren soll (nach 100 Fehlereinträgen soll immer nur der älteste Fehlereintrag gelöscht werden).
Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das realisieren soll, da der Fehlerspeicher auch noch nach Ausfall der USV remanent sein soll.

Mein (bisher vergeblicher) Lösungsansatz:
Da ich eine 314 mit MMC drin habe sind ja alle Global-DB auf der MMC abgelegt und sowieso remanent.
Da ich ein FUPér oder KOPér bin, hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich einen DB einsetzen, geschweigeden programmieren muss (hab ich bei der 200ér immer vermieden).
Bisher hab ich solche Sachen als Byte "verpackt" in eine Table übertragen, am OP mit einem Menü durchgescrollt und wenn die Table voll war den ersten Wert einfach wieder auf "0" gesetzt und sehr umständlich die Table über ein Schieberegister dann ein Byte weitergeschoben.

Wäre echt klasse wenn mir hier jemand was beibringen könnte, ich möchte aber keine vorgefertigte Lösung wenns geht sondern nur ein paar kräftige Tritte in die richtige Richtung damit ich beim Programmieren auch was lerne.

MfG
PCE-5Smp


----------



## repök (13 Juli 2007)

*Filo*

Such mal hier im forum nach filo oder fifo. oder auf volkers hp.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10673&highlight=filo


----------



## MSB (13 Juli 2007)

Ich kenne jetzt das OP77A nicht sooo genau, aber wäre es nicht möglich die Störmeldehistorie
auf dem OP zu machen, also laut AD-Mall sollte das eigentlich möglich sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juli 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt das OP77A nicht sooo genau, aber wäre es nicht möglich die Störmeldehistorie
> auf dem OP zu machen, also laut AD-Mall sollte das eigentlich möglich sein.


 
Also, bei meinen Visu's mache ich es auch so (ich habe keine OP77 - aber sonst). Man hat halt keinen Roll-Puffer, dafür aber eine Liste. Datum und Uhrzeit geht auch. Ggf. Die OP-Uhr mit der SPS-Uhr synchronisieren.


----------



## PCE-5Smp (15 Juli 2007)

Danke erstmal für die Hilfen,

bei meinen S7-200 Steuerungen musste ich es auch so machen, d.h. alles als Liste im OP ablegen.
Problem an der Sache ist für mich, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich die Liste Zyklisch ans PLS übertrage... wenn das mal soweit ist.
Darum wollte ich Sie gleich in den Bereich schreiben wo auch die PLS-Daten sind und nicht erst einen Transfer vom OP in die SPS veranlassen bevor die Liste gesendet werden soll.

Falls jemand dazu weiterführende Infos hat... nur her damit


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
du hinterlegst deine Störmeldungen in deinem OP, dann definierst du in demselben einen Bereichszeicher zu Steuerung, wo der Bit-Bereich liegt (liegen soll) der die Störmeldungen veranlassen soll. Jede einzelne Störmeldung korrespondiert nun mit einem Bit (deines DB - es geht aber auch MW). Wenn du dieses Bit setzt, dann wird die Störmeldung als kommend registriert. Geht das Bit, wird auch die Meldung als gehend registriert. Ob die Meldungen nun selbst-quittierend sind und/oder weiter gespeichert bleiben, definierst du im OP.

Soviel erstmal für den Anfang ...


----------



## PCE-5Smp (17 Juli 2007)

Danke für den Tip,
den Bereichszeiger benutze ich schon für normale Betriebsmeldungen damit das OP selbständig die Anzeige wechselt, wenn z.B. eine Pumpe in Betrieb geht.
Mal sehen ob sich daraus zusätzlich noch eine Liste mit ausgewählten Ereignissen erstellen lässt.
Ich weiß auch noch nicht wieviele Bereichszeiger man beim OP77A anlegen kann, hab bisher nur mit dem OP3 zutun gehabt und da war es nur einer.
Außerdem möchte mein Kunde neuerdings selbst per Eingabe am OP festlegen wie lang die zuspeichernde Liste sein soll.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die versuchen mir zu helfen
PCE-5Smp


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juli 2007)

Du brauchst nur einen Bereichszeiger für ALLE deine Störmeldungen.


----------



## HolleHonig (18 Juli 2007)

Hi, ich hatte mal ein Problem, das in diese Richtung geht.
siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7755
Das kannst du sicher auf dein Problem adaptieren. Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## IBFS (10 August 2007)

...Für Meldungen in Panels OHNE Puffer gibts auch was von SIEMENS:

Sicherung der Meldeereignisse nach dem Bitmeldeverfahren von Operator Panels​ 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23637924


ist zwar für TP170 o.ä. und kostet 100 Einheiten, aber ehe man garnichts hat!

Zumindest das PDF ist kostenlos und als IDEE zu gebrauchen... 

...


----------



## PCE-5Smp (12 August 2007)

Vielen Dank,
ich habs nach dem Bitmelde... hinbekommen und die Fehlermeldungen werden ganz normal im OP gespeichert mit Datum und Zeit.
Hab auch zu jeder Meldung einen Hilfetext angelegt und den Schaltplan
OP-tauglich gezeichnet. Langsam verstehe ich wie WinCC flex arbeitet...
...trotzdem war mir Protool lieber

nochmals vielen Dank


----------

